# Seven Axiom SL Review: Long Term Test



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I am done for the season, so here is a full review of my Seven Axiom SL over the course of 10 months. 

Taiwan In Cycles: Seven Axiom SL Review: Long Term Test Results


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Excellent work on the review! Glad to see all the puzzle pieces fallen to place for you.
I am going through the ordering process now and I fully relate to several of your comments.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

You won't regret it.


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

I enjoyed your well thought out review and nice photos. 

One comment, I road the crank brother pedals and couldn't stand all of the slipping around both on my road and MTB. My road bike had them for over 1k miles before I swapped them out for Ultegra pedals. While walking is not perfect, the pedaling is so much better (for me). I switch my MTB to XT pedals this fall after riding crank bro's for 10 years, they just feel like they have a more positive platform to push against. I'm not going back to crank brothers.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I see that. I have been torn about switching out. On one hand I might have more float. On the other hand I may have too much float and that may be contributing to my leg issues. I just don't know at this point. I really like being able to jump off and walk into a convenience store without falling on my a$$. But I think you're right on with your observation.


----------



## Timmoth (Feb 24, 2005)

Great review thankyou.


----------



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

I agree -- great, well thought out review. Quite helpful. A friend who is thinking of an Axiom said it made him want to run right out and buy one.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Golly, my pleasure. I hope to keep up with any new observations or experiences. 

I have actually had two other readers contact their Seven dealers for a build. I am glad I can support some fine products and a fine company.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome write up and awesome bike! How much do you think the custom geo contributes? That chart you put up is pretty detailed...

Must... resist... N+1...


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I think a lot of it actually comes from the geometry. With custom, Seven is not confined to whatever is faddish at the moment. If you look at something like the evolution of the rear triangle, fork rakes, or HTA, there are a lot of geometries that are not necessarily ideal for the rider. For instance, I am not concerned about criterium racing, so the bike does not have to sacrifice for a discipline I am no longer interested in doing. 

The "longer" stays are also not in fashion at the moment, but according to a few custom frame makers in both carbon and titanium, 410mm is the "sweet spot" for a balanced road/race bike. A little suspension helps a lot. The Wheelbase is pretty much par for the course for agility. 

You can see by that chart that it is a great blend of attributes for what I am doing. I can also feel the rearward position in my climbing. 

I forgot to put the fork in for review. It has a 45mm rake. I'll add it.


----------



## hardhead_custom (Feb 10, 2012)

great review on the seven.. cheers ;-)


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks! 
Here are a few glamour shots I took last weekend.

Now I have about a month to get in shape before racing season.


----------



## matreid (Jul 13, 2010)

Great review. Thanks. 

I am currently in the pondering phase and looking very closely at Seven so this was very timely for me.


----------



## hardhead_custom (Feb 10, 2012)

wow.. great shot and super nice bike set up.. Inspired me to get a seven.. iam actualy eyeing on a axiom steel with matching wound up fork to complete the frameset.. but will install 10s ultegra for a start..


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

My riding buddy just ordered his Resolute a couple weeks ago. It should arrive by April. When he gets a few rides in, I will post his initial review.


----------



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice photos, thanks for posting them.


----------

